# [SOLVED] ATI Problem (kernel problem ?)

## alex6

Hi,

I've got an ATI Radeon 3000 (Chipset 760G), using the "fglrx" non-free driver and I have a weird tty bug :

When I go to any other tty than X, it shows a part of the boot message, and doesn't show what I'm typing...

I heard this could be a framebuffer problem...Any ideas ?

This could come from something linked with kernel because I've got this message on boot : 

[   61.929680] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/R600_rlc.bin"

[   61.929680] [drm:r600_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

I tried recompiling my kernel with the options "use externel blobs" (in Device Drivers --> Generic drivers options --> ) setting it to radeon/R600_rlc.bin and setting the root directory as /lib/firmare but it doesn't change anything...I installed the package x11-drivers/radeon-ucode which contain the R600_rlc.bin and put it into the /usr/src/linux/firmware/radeon/ folder but it didn't resolv the problem...(and still the same boot message)

Another weird thing is the fact glgears shows 2800 FPS and glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled but my Xorg logs shows error while loading dri and dri2 and it says it's desactivating it...

I'm new on gentoo and not really used to compile kernels, maybe I forgot another option in the kernel ? Any ideasLast edited by alex6 on Sat Jul 23, 2011 12:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex6

Well, in fact, using the "nomodeset" option on grub seems to resolve the tty problem and doesn't show the same boot error...But can it affect my graphical card performances ?

----------

## DirtyHairy

If you are using fglrx, you should disable the radeon DRM driver in the kernel configuration; it will conflict with fglrx. If you want a high resolution framebuffer, you can use the vesa framebuffer driver which plays along fine with the proprietary driver.

----------

## chithanh

If you use the proprietary fglrx driver, you should entirely disable DRM_RADEON in your kernel config.

----------

## alex6

Thanks, for your replis.

I disabled all drm_radeon but it still does the same error message on boot and the tty bug...

But using nomodeset on grub revolves everything...Looks like it's a about something like KMS not supported by fglrx but activated by default...

----------

## Ant P.

If you disabled DRM_RADEON correctly then it would automatically remove the KMS driver too. The fact that it's still booting with KMS shows that you missed something.

----------

## chithanh

If you have /proc/config.gz, check if DRM_RADEON is actually disabled:

```
# zgrep DRM_RADEON /proc/config.gz
```

Also verify with "uname -a" (build date and time) that you are running the kernel you think you are.

----------

## alex6

sorry actually I didn't uncheck all radeon's stuffs....

Disabling DRM_RADEON makes everything works fine without having to use nomodeset in grub options.

Thanks a lot !

----------

